
U.N. Admits Role in Cholera Epidemic in Haiti - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/18/world/americas/united-nations-haiti-cholera.html
======
davidf18
Officially, 10,000 died, but the numbers could be far higher.

Very tragic and makes for an interesting read about how safety protocols were
not followed.

